# 11 (12) Go North and Go Nuts - CC Ecosse Lochs and Glens Tour 2015



## Fubar (19 Aug 2015)

EDIT: Removed for copyright editing


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2015)

@Fubar Great write up. Kind of wish your dream had been real. Lol


----------



## Brandane (19 Aug 2015)

Enjoyed reading that report Mark, great stuff. Well done to you all for completing the tour, and I apologise for bringing the inevitable rain with me for the start of day three. My attraction to that stuff is legendary, and it really is uncanny just how often it happens .



Fubar said:


> Still the rain has stopped, which might be down to the fact that @Brandane has gone home after about 6 miles



'Scuse me Sir; it was AT LEAST 10! 



Fubar said:


> (wonder what their power output is?)



They're Harleys, so not a lot.



Fubar said:


> I went to the loo and a midge flew out of my cycling shorts



Must resist; must resist ............


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> I did have one bizarre moment when I went to the loo and a *midget* flew out of my cycling shorts –


@Brandane managed to resist, but I couldn't


----------



## Fubar (19 Aug 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> @Brandane managed to resist, but I couldn't


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2015)

Great report @Fubar, I had missed the mobile phone drying tupperware at Newtonmore.
Better get on with my report, I have wasted some time looking at cat videos today 
Ah, you never mentioned that I did not "stop 'n shop" once on this tour


----------



## snorri (19 Aug 2015)

That was an enjoyable read Fubar, it brought back memories of tours gone by, thank you.



Fubar said:


> By now we could see the Dornoch Firth and the mountains of the Black Isle


It would have been the Inner Moray and/or Inverness Firths you would have seen, also the higher hills are beyond (north-west of) the long ridge that makes up the Black Isle.
Perhaps it was thoughts of going around the Dornoch Firth on your next tour that caused that minor slip?


----------



## Garry A (20 Aug 2015)

I met one of the co owners of the Newtonmore hostel ( Ali Ogden) in a bothy in the Cairngorms once, nice woman. Cracking read.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Aug 2015)

Smashing write up @Fubar it sounds like you all had a great time and i hope its not put your daughter off touring again.

As always with the rides you all do up there the scenery looked beautiful.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2015)

Fantastic report Mr @Fubar. Well done to everyone.


----------



## Fubar (20 Aug 2015)

snorri said:


> That was an enjoyable read Fubar, it brought back memories of tours gone by, thank you.
> 
> 
> It would have been the Inner Moray and/or Inverness Firths you would have seen, also the higher hills are beyond (north-west of) the long ridge that makes up the Black Isle.
> Perhaps it was thoughts of going around the Dornoch Firth on your next tour that caused that minor slip?



Ah, my assumption - we were trying to work out the mountains to the west of us.

A wee trip to the Black Isle looks intriguing ...


----------



## Fubar (20 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> I met one of the co owners of the Newtonmore hostel ( Ali Ogden) in a bothy in the Cairngorms once, nice woman. Cracking read.



Yeah I think they alternate running the hostel between adventures - nice life.


----------



## Fubar (20 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Great report @Fubar, I had missed the mobile phone drying tupperware at Newtonmore.
> Better get on with my report, I have wasted some time looking at cat videos today
> Ah, you never mentioned that I did not "stop 'n shop" once on this tour



Very true! Though there wasn't too many opportunities...


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2015)

I've stayed near Dull, a couple of miles further along that road, and my kids loved that sign!

I loved the write up!


----------



## Fubar (20 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've stayed near Dull, a couple of miles further along that road, and my kids loved that sign!
> 
> I loved the write up!



I didn't put this one in the write up:







I look like a right nobber!


----------



## fimm (20 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Ah, my assumption - we were trying to work out the mountains to the west of us.
> 
> A wee trip to the Black Isle looks intriguing ...


The big mountain north of Inverness is Ben Wyvis; I would guess that that would be one of the mountains you were seeing.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (20 Aug 2015)

Awesome write up oh glorious leader... I enjoyed last year's jaunt immensely but this was a new kind of challenge for me. Knowing when you go to bed at night (or in the early morning ) that you _have _to cover a set distance, over hill and down dale, to reach your night's accomodation, provides a different kind of test. It was all great fun, though I now need to go out and try the Duke's Pass on a nice light road-bike to improve my strava placing (not that me and @Edwardoka were racing at any point - on a tour?! The very thought!) Also, googling touring bikes... n+1 beckons!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Aug 2015)

a great write up again

@Pat "5mph" was very well behaved this year


----------



## bigjim (20 Aug 2015)

Don,t know what to do with these so I'll throw them in here.


----------



## Fubar (20 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> a great write up again
> 
> @Pat "5mph" was very well behaved this year



She was, even berating other people well before I got to them...


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> *DAY 5 – …AND THEN HOME*
> Not a touring day but worth mentioning just to tie things up. We were all up early and down at breakfast in the Hostel by around 8am, Jim and Marcus the first to leave to head home followed by Davie and Ross. We left Pat, Fiona, Catherine and Dougie at the train station while Ed and I wandered aimlessly round Inverness waiting for our later train before finding Tracey in a coffee/cycling shop where we chatted about… cycling, naturally.
> 
> View attachment 100779
> ...



Excellent account Mr Fu


----------



## Fubar (21 Aug 2015)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Awesome write up oh glorious leader... I enjoyed last year's jaunt immensely but this was a new kind of challenge for me. Knowing when you go to bed at night (or in the early morning ) that you _have _to cover a set distance, over hill and down dale, to reach your night's accomodation, provides a different kind of test. It was all great fun, though I now need to go out and try the Duke's Pass on a nice light road-bike to improve my strava placing (not that me and @Edwardoka were racing at any point - on a tour?! The very thought!) Also, googling touring bikes... n+1 beckons!



Good idea - I think you need a nice, _HEAVY _touring bike with loaded panniers (and perhaps very soft tyres that someone has accidentally let the air out of)...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

Great write up and I enjoyed reading it, thank you.


----------



## bigjim (25 Aug 2015)

Forgot about these


----------



## flyingfifi (3 Sep 2015)

Great write up so true in ways but one thing i have to say to you all a big thank you for a wonderful 4 days of cycling you made me soon welcome to the group for the first time meeting you all helping to fix my wheel and confidence on the road after my accident thanks pat and having a great laugh with someone luggage lol and still piss off about waiting on top of hill for over 30 mins so you can look at bloody stones and a field so would be nice if you have me to come along to the next one yours flyingfifi xxxx


----------

